# Service truck for sale



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

2007 Sprinter with 14foot box. Has translucent roof,pullout ramp for loading,full rack and bin system,workbench with vise.
Truck has 42,000 miles it is a diesel and gets 14-15 mpg. Doors have some rust. Box is fiberglass,aluminum and stainless steel. $12,000.00


----------

